# Try out this applet!



## Harris Chan (May 16, 2006)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/speed.html

Try it out and give some it a respond (fastest time, comments, etc.)

My fastest so far is 10.19...Macky's 12.43!!

Harris


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 17, 2006)

First time 4:33.03 Very hard to get used to.


----------



## pjk (May 17, 2006)

That is tough.


----------



## Gungz (May 17, 2006)

impossible..haha


----------



## yumology (May 17, 2006)

I like it a lot, the controls are great, but i'm too sleepy to try tonight to solve it.


----------



## Dennis (May 17, 2006)

Macky (who else) has done a 16.x solve on that timer :blink: Amazing


----------



## Harris Chan (May 18, 2006)

yeah, he's fast...why? Because he plays piano!! you need coordination for that lol...I'm at 25.16


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2006)

If you practice, I am sure you can get that fast. I bet he will be sub-10 in no time.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 18, 2006)

I'll bet he won't lol


----------



## Harris Chan (May 19, 2006)

HOLY MOLY! 18.88 sec! I have a screen shot of it...but I don't know how to upload it...wait..putfile..


----------



## Harris Chan (May 19, 2006)

Here: http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/13719103753.gif&s=f5


----------



## Harris Chan (May 20, 2006)

Okay..something really weird happened there...see: 
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/13913103739.gif&s=f5

(sorry for the distorted colours...I saved it in GIF on paint...and the colours got distorted)

16.97 YES

Harris


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2006)

That takes some practice. I did it in 10 minutes


----------



## Stefan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan_@May 16 2006, 07:17 PM
> *My fastest so far is only 34.91...Macky's 15.68!!*



And you still haven't beaten him 

Just improved my own record... F2L after about 9.6 (nothing skipped, but...), OLL after about 11.5, PLL after 20.08... argh, I hate the corner 3-cycle...


----------



## pjk (May 23, 2006)

Pochmann, try doing it blindfolded


----------



## gillesvdp (May 23, 2006)

Haha, look at that so easy (though non lucky) solve I had this morning 

I think a lot of people dream of such a solve...


----------



## Harris Chan (May 24, 2006)

Well my (16.25) solve was a 3 look LL! Hmm should have reconized the PLL faster...


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gillesvdp_@May 23 2006, 04:58 PM
> *Haha, look at that so easy (though non lucky) solve I had this morning *


Have you seen my F2L+OLL? Could've also been faster had stupid me not done those y2's... I wish I'd get *that* scramble again...

Watch it first before reading on.

With L=white and D=green scramble:
B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' L' B2 F2 R2 U' L F' U' B2 L' D R'

Then my F2L+OLL without y2 cube rotations was:
(z' y')
L2 F' L' R'
R' U R
U L' U L
U' R U R'
U L U L' U' L U L'
L U L' U L U2 L'

That's 30 moves, all <L,U,R> except a single F'. Can also be done like this (same thing but with different angle, moves combined and cancelled):
(y)
R2 U' l' L2 U L U R' U R U' L U L' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R'

That's 26 moves, 12 U's, 9 R's and 5 L's. On the applet it's nice to follow it with PLL (F R' F L2 F' R F L2 F2) cause F's don't hurt much there, resulting in a 35 moves solve.


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2006)

Oh and what's your favourite PLL case? Mine's the H-perm:
(UI)2 F (UI)2 F2 (UI)2 F (UI)2


----------



## pjk (May 25, 2006)

This is probably my favorite PLL, because it is my fastest:






It is a 17 move PLL, and I can execute it twice in 8-9 seconds usually.


----------



## gillesvdp (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StefanPochmann_@May 24 2006, 09:54 PM
> * Oh and what's your favourite PLL case? Mine's the H-perm:
> (UI)2 F (UI)2 F2 (UI)2 F (UI)2 *


 What do you mean by UI ?

Mine is also the H-Perm, done like this : (Jo?l's way)

(L (M2 L')) U (L (M2 L')) U2 (L (M2 L')) U (L (M2 L'))

I can do it 4 times under 5 seconds some times.

I also like the T-Perm...I can do it 4 times under 6.5 seconds now :  

Gilles.be


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2006)

Gilles, remember the subject of this thread. Here I don't care about your favourite algs for real cubes. I want to know for the applet! And UI meant pressing the keys U and I at the same time (one with index, one with middle finger).


----------



## gogozerg (May 30, 2006)

I can't get fast with this applet, I don't like the keyboard layout.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StefanPochmann_@May 25 2006, 11:37 AM
> * Gilles, remember the subject of this thread. Here I don't care about your favourite algs for real cubes. I want to know for the applet! And UI meant pressing the keys U and I at the same time (one with index, one with middle finger). *


 ah sorry  

The ones I prefer are the 3-edge cycles + the T-Perm and the Y-perm (UFR-UBL & UL-UB).

(R'UR'U')(R'U')(R'U)(RUR?)
(R?U')(R'U'RU)((RU)(RU'R))
(FRU')(R'U'RUR'F')(RUR'U')(R'FRF')
(RUR'U')(R'FR?U')(R'U'RUR'F')


----------



## pjk (Jun 4, 2006)

I like R and U moves.


----------



## pjk (Jun 16, 2006)

I took my time from 2:53 to 1:01 with like 20 min of practice. That applet is pretty awesome, I must say.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 18, 2006)

There's a newer test applet by Ryan that's even faster! It looks the same but when you type fast, it moves almost as fast (faster than the original). So the finger tricks is more realistic--or perhaps too fast to be realistic?

check it out: http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/speedtest/

Harris

P.S. I'm starting to like this computer cube more than the real thing...cause my cubes are now broken and stiff!


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 18, 2006)

Funny, but it has been a very long time now and I prefer to train on the real thing


----------



## pjk (Jun 21, 2006)

He should add some B moves to it, instead of having to do a rotation, and then an R/L move.


----------



## pjk (Jun 21, 2006)

My new record is 37 seconds  This cube is pretty neat!


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2006)

My new record is 21.86


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2006)

If you guys haven't yet, check out the new battle section that Ryan made, it is pretty cool.


----------



## Me (Aug 1, 2006)

wow that thing is about half addicting as the real life cube


----------

